# SATNAV



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

Are they really all that good?

I'm thinking of getting a fairly cheap model (garmin or somethig similar). Any one have any potential negatives with these things.

Possible problems i'm thinking are:

1. Are they loud enough to hear over a diesel van?
2. Are the screens big enough to actually make out the road layout?
3. Do they send you down the wrong way of a one-way street?
4. Are they all a much of a muchnes?, or do you get what you pay for?
5. Are they good for giving the correct exits of roundabouts and getting you into the correct lanes?

Any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Sep 2007)

I was very cynical about them but now frequently borrow my daughter's Tom Tom. Fabulous - and that woman's voice 8) 8) I've fallen in love with her :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (5 Sep 2007)

I'm a big fan of the Tom Tom range. I have used Garmin and find it useless.

SatNav has it's little niggles, but once you are used to them then everything is fine. I would not be without mine. It guided me to and from your house Byron. Even if it was in a silly little car


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the feedback chaps! Can you change the voice on these units or are they hardwired?

Tom - I must apologise for laughing when you told me what car you were driving, I didn't mean to mock you - more of a laugh at the thought of not being able to get the table-top in it.. sorry mate! 

Btw, what makes the garmin useless - bad directions, poor maps etc? I'm just trying to understand what differs between these units.


----------



## mailee (5 Sep 2007)

I got a cheapo one from Aldi about a year ago and it is great. It is based on the Navman system and although so far can't be updated it works well. I used to get lost looking for destinations even with maps and printouts (four hours around leeds looking for a Chinese supermarket!)  but now I don't have to worry. I do still take maps but never have to use them any more. Odd niggle like won't recognise some postcodes but if you have the address it is no problem. Got to admit that the Tom Tom seems to be the leader in the low price bracket. Garmin are great if you pay enough for them unfortunitely. :wink:


----------



## Nick W (5 Sep 2007)

The only real downside as I see it is the need to update maps. With TomTom (the only brand I have experience of) this is an ongoing cost. I suspect that in due course they will cease to update maps for older hardware, and so you will have to upgrade that too - just like any other computer I guess.


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Sep 2007)

One thing not on your list, Byron, is that they alert you to speed cameras (not all - the portable ones, for example - but the fixed ones). If you like to give it an occasional bit of wellie, you might recover your cost in the lack of speeding fines :wink: :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## NeilO (5 Sep 2007)

i personally use a PocketPC with a program called CoPilot, never let me down yet..and being a PC you can get road alert proggies, speed cameras, and such like running together :lol: 

I am lead to believe BMW uses CoPilot for their GPS car Systems(but some BMW driver can put me right)

just google ALKtechnologies.com

beleive its version 7 now....

roundabouts, yes they will get you off at the correct exit, but lane discipline is your problem....... :lol:


----------



## wizer (5 Sep 2007)

hahah Byron it *IS *a silly little car. Laugh away, I do.

I found the Garmin map style to be hard to follow and the directions awkward. It felt like it was trying to be different from TomTom but unnecessarily.

Maybe it's just what your used to.


----------



## Paul Chapman (5 Sep 2007)

One word of warning, Byron, if you get one is don't save your home address in your favourites. What some thieves are now doing is nicking a car, looking up "home" on the satnav (which is "hidden" in the glove box), driving round and burgling the house and then driving the stuff away in the car. Neat :wink: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

NeilO":2886a47s said:


> Snip: ..and being a PC



:shock: :shock: 

Thats enough for me to run a mile!! (If it was a MAC it would be a different ball-game) 



NeilO":2886a47s said:


> roundabouts, yes they will get you off at the correct exit, but lane discipline is your problem....... :lol:



Fair enough, I drive a van, so discipline goes out the window... GET OUT THE WAY OLD CODGER, WHITE VAN MAN COMING THROUGH!! woot! I jest - i'm a very good driver.


----------



## NeilO (5 Sep 2007)

Actually, Byron I find it MORE :shock: reliable than my desktop....granted a little limited in what it can do, but you have the basics on board, and upgrading Copilot is a doddle, comes on a sd card, pop it in and away you go....

hopefully, i will be following its directions down to Yandles on Saturday :lol: :lol: :lol:

can someone give me the latitude and longditude of the Chestnut stand?


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

NeilO":2ev2eafn said:


> can someone give me the latitude and longditude of the Chestnut stand?



I believe that will be 10.011 Pints south, and 14.89 pints west


----------



## iajon69 (5 Sep 2007)

I've got Tom Tom mobile on my phone and have found it invaluable - has never failed to get me to where I need to go. 
The only problem that I've found is that when we were on holiday in Devon it wanted to take us down some of the narrowest lanes that I've ever seen!

You can change the voice - funniest thing ever is being given directions by Ozzy Osbourne  
Have to keep the standard female voice on though to keep SWMBO happy!

Another small problem is that whenever we go anywhere now SWMBO keeps saying "why is she taking you this way, I would have gone a different way!" Unfortunately SWMBO doesn't come with volume control  

Ian


----------



## Harbo (5 Sep 2007)

I have a Garmin Streetpilot which I have used for about 7 years. 
Bit out of date - no touch screen - but still works fine. 
It uses Navteq software which is considered to be the most up to date and accurate. Updated every year for about $70 for the whole of Europe. 
It works through your PC (via USB) - you download the maps you want onto memory cards. You can also plot a route you WANT to take and store that as well. 
It's so accurate that you must get each carriageway correct on Motorways or it does a loop at the next roundabout! It also records routes you have taken with altitudes and average speed between nodes (junctions) - glad the Police have not cottoned onto that! Useful if you are being taken in somebody else car so you can repeat the actual journey especially if it is complicated. 
We call her Gertie who now speaks in English "English" - you can choose any of the European languages or American. I bought it in the States so have the USA maps as well - very useful over there as I find the US signing not to be the best.  

Rod


----------



## TonyW (5 Sep 2007)

I have use of a TomTom One (Mums really and she is in her 80's!!) I do find it to be very good and usually very accurate. Also just got similar for my PDA with bluetooth GPS - which I think is even better.
To answer your points:
1. Are they loud enough to hear over a diesel van?
I have a diesel car and generally have no problem. It is also possible to purchase a mounting kit which incorporates an amplifier.
2. Are the screens big enough to actually make out the road layout?
For me just about. Of course you should not be looking at the screen while driving  
3. Do they send you down the wrong way of a one-way street?
So far not had that problem. Suspect it likely when local councils change round layouts - you will have to wait for the manufacturer to release new maps (which will cost of course!!)
4. Are they all a much of a muchnes?, or do you get what you pay for?
Suspect that they are all pretty good by now. Some seem to have added bells and whistles and subscription services etc. I think you should choose by having a look at the user interface and size of screen etc.
5. Are they good for giving the correct exits of roundabouts and getting you into the correct lanes?
So far I have found TomTom One to be pretty good.

Worthwhile additions?:
1. Speed camera database. There are a couple of websites that have these (most require a small subscription)
2. Voices. These are not hardwired and you can get many celebrity voices. As stated Ozzy Osbourne is a bit of a hoot first time around - although I forgot and left in on Mum's - she was not too impressed  

Hope this of some help
Cheers  
Tony


----------



## RogerS (5 Sep 2007)

My SatNav is brilliant. She also makes a mean cup of coffee :wink: 

Seriously if I was still doing the miles I used to then I'd get one. Be careful about keeoing your mounting kit in full view. Remove it from sight...not the SatNav..I mean the mounting kit because in London, mounting kit = satnav in glove compartment or under seat = broken window to have a look


----------



## TonyW (5 Sep 2007)

Roger Sinden":1sm2txv7 said:


> Remove it from sight...not the SatNav..I mean the mounting kit because in London, mounting kit = satnav in glove compartment or under seat = broken window to have a look


Colleague of mine had his stolen overnight from Bedford hotel car park. Nothing left on show. He came back to his car to find the lock had been drilled out! Police stated that the thieves are getting more sophisticated - freezing spray on windscreen shows circle where rubber mount attaches inside. So polish your windscreen before leaving the car  
Cheers  
Tony


----------



## gidon (5 Sep 2007)

Yes they do really work. I have TomTom on my PDA come phone and it works very well around here. BUT I took it to Southern Spain - Andalucia and it was rubbish! Really really bad. It's strange because you really get used to it - we didn't even take a map (silly us). We got lost a few times.
But in the the UK I've never had a problem. (Worked fine in the US as well).
I've tried a few and TomTom does have a very friendly user interface. But mine doesn't speak road names - which would be quite nice some times (ie take the A396 towards Pennyfarthing, rather than take the next left turn). Some of the more expensive TomTom's do speak the roads names. And I know the Garmin I had for a bit did too. Another thing to check is that they do full 7 field postcode search. Frustrating if it doesn't. Again a Garmin I used didn't have that facility but prolly old model.
One thing against TomTom is their support I have found to be horrible.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## SketchUp Guru (5 Sep 2007)

I'm just curious. Has anyone ever had a map stolen from their car? 

I have an $80 Garmin ETrex GPS that was intended for hiking and other outdoor sports. No real mapping capability but it does what I want. Mostly I use it on the sailboat and with free software I get to see where I've been. I usually don't care where I'm going anyway.


----------



## andrewm (5 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":2b0qvg1d said:


> NeilO":2b0qvg1d said:
> 
> 
> > Snip: ..and being a PC
> ...



Get a TomTom then. They use Linux and some people are developing other applications for them. I have not tried it but believe there is a video viewer either available or in the pipline. Stick a DVD on a SD card and plug it in while waiting for SWMBO to finish her shopping 

Andrew


----------



## BrianD (5 Sep 2007)

I have a Garmin GS60C and found it to be very good however there are pros and cons I have found.

I have found it to be very accurate with minimal false readings (over sensitivity)
I like the fact I get updates every year for the whole of Europe.
I find the PC software easy to use - pretty good

I do not like the fact it does not have a quick address lookup, i.e. enter postcode and house number (and get on with it) - you have to enter the address in a formal answer (yes with intellisense but it sucks)

The convenience of using PostCode etc. in other systems leads my wife to prefer the alternatives.

Truthfully, I wish Garmin would get its act together on this even though it is not universal.


----------



## paulm (5 Sep 2007)

After being totally sceptical for a long time I finally splashed on a basic Tom Tom about a year ago and am now totally converted, it's brilliant and I would buy another in an instant if I needed to.

Pays for itself in just a trip or two by the amount of stress, hassle and wasted time it avoids.

Don't overanalyse BB just get one you, won't regret it !!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## ByronBlack (5 Sep 2007)

Cheers to everyone on this thread. Seems my concerns about these devices are unfounded, so probably best I dust of the credit card and go shopping 

Does anyone know a good site where you can get different voices as previously mentioned?

Instead of Ozzy, I was hoping their would be a Samual L Jackson one, or even better; A Mr T - 'Turn left at the junction sucka!!'


----------



## DomValente (5 Sep 2007)

You can hear it in a van, I have a TomTom and it's fine if you keep it updated.
I had a problem in reading where it sent me down a road which had been closed 2 months previously and I regularly visit Wyboston near St.Neots and it doesn't recognise any of the roads it just takes me close and tells me I have arrived :shock: 
I recall my first satnav and got a bit of a fright when I realised that I was following Bettys', yes I gave her a name, instructions without due regard.
i.e." turn left" so I crossed two lanes of traffic without looking in the mirror.
Well she sounded so confident


----------



## TonyW (5 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":3ruonzm7 said:


> Does anyone know a good site where you can get different voices as previously mentioned?
> 
> Instead of Ozzy, I was hoping their would be a Samual L Jackson one, or even better; A Mr T - 'Turn left at the junction sucka!!'


Different voices as stated are available - you generally have to pay for them. Ozzy is quite funny at first "at the roundabout take the f******** motorway" but grates after a while.
Few links to get you started TomTom related
*Voices*
http://www.tomtomsatnav.info/voiceskins.html

*Forum*
http://www.pocketgpsworld.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=index

*POI*
http://www.tomtomfree.com/

Navigating with TomTom One
http://www.filesaveas.com/tomtomone.html

Hope you find them useful - also google is your friend

Cheers  
Tony


----------



## stix (6 Sep 2007)

I have a garmin and find it's best use (apart from SWMBO not phoning me every 5 mins when she's lost!) is for getting round traffic jams - it saved me sitting in nearly 2 hours of traffic on the August bank holiday.

The only problem I've had with it is that occasionally it seems to like to use some rather narrow B-roads, as is sees them as the most direct route! After the first time this happened I changed the vehicle setting to 'truck' thinking that it wouldn't send a truck down a road like this. A few days later it sent me down a road where my wing mirrors were nearly touching the hedges on either side :x 

There may be a way of setting it to avoid such incidents but I haven't found it yet. If I'm travelling down country roads now and the satnav tells me to turn off I try and get a look down the road before I turn and carry on driving if it looks a bit dodgy.

HTH

Steve


----------



## lurker (6 Sep 2007)

My Bruva loves Sat Navs!!!

He is a farm manager and sat navs keep sending cars down a dead end lane near the farm. They get stuck turning round. He can see this lane from his back door.

He charges the £25 to tow them out. Some tell him to "go away" so he does.
The price goes up to £100 on the second offer. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Incidentally, its not a total co incidence that this lane now seems to be wet all year round  just something that started happening after the first few "clients" it has been suggested it might be due to a ditch he diverted.


----------



## wizer (6 Sep 2007)

Bryron

if you go with TomTom then I can hook you up with the following

data58.chk - Vicki Archer 898FM - English (UK)
data59.chk - Smart Road - English
data60.chk - Sarah Michelle Gellar - English
data61.chk - Marilyn Monroe - English
data62.chk - Dr. Evil - English
data63.chk - Michael Caine - English (UK)
data64.chk - Kim Cattrall - English
data65.chk - Tony Blair - English (UK)
data66.chk - Knight Rider's KITT - English (UK)
data67.chk - The Queen - English (UK)
data68.chk - George Dubya Bush - English
data69.chk - C-3PO - English (UK)
data70.chk - Arnold Swarzenegger - English
data71.chk - Austin Powers - English (UK)
data72.chk - Clint Eastwood - English
data73.chk - Darth Vader- English
data74.chk - Homer Simpson - English
data75.chk - Joanna Lumley - English (UK)
data76.chk - The Lady Newsreader - English
data77.chk - Ozzy (Censored) - English (UK)
data78.chk - Ozzy (Uncensored) - English (UK)
data79.chk - Patrick Stewart - English (UK)
data80.chk - Sean Connery - English (UK)
data81.chk - Sharon Osbourne - English (UK)
data82.chk - Yoda - English
data83.chk - Andy Siddell - English (UK)
data84.chk - Justin Moorhouse - English (UK)
data85.chk - Liz Whitaker - English (UK)
data86.chk - Robot - English (UK)
data87.chk - Stephen Hawking - English (UK)
data88.chk - John Cleese - English (UK)
data89.chk - Al Pachino - English
data90.chk - Alien Legacy - English
data91.chk - Bush & Troy - English
data92.chk - Steve Dangerous - English (AU)
data93.chk - Bad Santa - English
data94.chk - Robert DeNiro - English
data95.chk - The Daleks - English (UK)
data96.chk - Mr. T - English
data97.chk - Jack Nicholson - English
data98.chk - Sven Goran Ericsson - English (UK)
data99.chk - Joe Pesci - English
data100.chk - Silent
data101.chk - Sheila - Australian
data102.chk - Mick Jagger - English (UK)
data103.chk - Big John - English (UK)
data104.chk - Movie Voiceover Man - English (GB)
data105.chk - Hispanic - English
data106.chk - NASA Mission Control - English
data107.chk - Bonnie - Scottish
data108.chk - Canadian, Eh!! - English
data109.chk - Chad "Monster" - English
data110.chk - Ronnie's Lover - English
data111.chk - Chavette - English (GB)
data112.chk - Clare
data113.chk - Colonel - English (UK)
data114.chk - Bubba - English
data115.chk - Doc Brown (Back To The Future)
data116.chk - Eddie Izzard - English (UK)
data117.chk - Elvis Presley - English
data118.chk - Emo Phillips - English (UK)
data119.chk - Farmer Tom - English
data120.chk - Gray
data121.chk - London Taxi Driver - English (UK)
data122.chk - Loud Eddie Izzard - English (UK)
data123.chk - Mad Midget - English (GB)
data124.chk - Manuel (Faulty Towers) - English (GB)
data125.chk - Naughty Natalie - English (UK)
data126.chk - Randy Rob - English (GB)
data127.chk - Viz (Roger Mellie) - English (GB)
data128.chk - Roger Tourettes - English
data129.chk - Scammy-Nav
data130.chk - Selina - English (UK)
data131.chk - Shane Warne - English (AU)
data132.chk - Soul Man - English (GB)
data133.chk - Bodie Stone - English
data134.chk - Victoria Beckham - English (UK)
data135.chk - The Voice Of God - English
data136.chk - White Van Man - English

IMHO they are all terrible, but each to their own I guess.


----------



## newt (6 Sep 2007)

Steve I have the Nuvi Garman and I tried the truck trick but it did no good. It is the only issue I have and like you I take a look first, She soon recalculates anyway. If you ever find a solution let me know.


----------



## stix (6 Sep 2007)

newt":1ypeu48q said:


> If you ever find a solution let me know



I will do. I have emailed Garmin a couple of times regarding this but I have yet to recieve a reply.


----------



## RogerM (6 Sep 2007)

ByronBlack":bwgqgktg said:


> Does anyone know a good site where you can get different voices as previously mentioned?
> 
> Instead of Ozzy, I was hoping their would be a Samual L Jackson one, or even better; A Mr T - 'Turn left at the junction sucka!!'



I would go anywhere Joanna Lumley told me to!


----------



## woodbloke (6 Sep 2007)

Paul Chapman":2lwx6hau said:


> I was very cynical about them but now frequently borrow my daughter's Tom Tom. Fabulous - and that woman's voice 8) 8) I've fallen in love with her :lol:
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


Janie will be taking me all the way to Switzerland soon.....she can take me anywhere else for that matter :wink:  - Rob


----------



## Con Owen (7 Sep 2007)

Hi Byron
Just seen your post, have not read all through it. But I purchased a Tom Tom 300 factory refurbished, when delivered it looked new to me, (came in a plain box as opposed to the Tom Tom Box) with up-to-date UK maps. I wanted it relatively cheap and choose this model as it was a good price. The price I paid was 104.52 inclusive of VAT and delivery, delighted with its performance. The supplier is totalpda.co.uk. It has since increased in price by 10.00.
Cheers Con


----------



## Jake (7 Sep 2007)

My only experience with them is in minicabs in London where they drive me nuts - the routes are idiotic in their insistence on staying on A-roads wherever possible - take big road west for 3 miles to next roundabout, turn onto next big road heading north-east for a mile, turn east again onto next big road, turn north. By the time you've finished, the miles from A-B have doubled, and the time has more than doubled. No substitute for a map and a brain, that's for sure.


----------



## cumbrian (8 Sep 2007)

I bought a TomTom One a few months ago, after discussions with various friends for advice. I'm partially deaf, but can hear it fine, although I might have a problem with Ozzie's flat vahls.....

I've been used to the system built in to a BMW for quite a while, bought the TomTom for another car as I can no longer contemplate being without Satnav (sad I know  ). In some ways the TomTom (and this is the cheap one) is better than the BMW satnav - for a start finding a place by postcode is not a feature on the BMW system (although it might be by now), the TomTom can give you an accurate GPS display of speed, allows you to enter waypoints, and you can download sites for speed cameras, both fixed and frequent mobile (look at a site called Pocketgpsworld). The BMW system scores on screen size, although the TomTom is fine, easier to use (personal preference only), and is obviously built in so it's not stuck on the windscreen and can't be nicked without taking the car as well. Actually it probably can, but at least it's less vulnerable to the opportunist yoof and more difficult to sell down at the Scumbag's Arms.

In summary, when I got the TomTom One I was far more impressed with it than I'd expected. HTH


----------



## Vormulac (10 Sep 2007)

I have TomTom on my ipaq and it's brilliant. Very easy to use, the only caveat I can think of is to use it only as a guide, you are still the one behind the wheel, don't follow the instructions blindly as I know some people have in the past.
Oh, and avoid the John Cleese voice add-on, my mate had it briefly and apparently it's rubbish.


----------



## tombo (10 Sep 2007)

hey byron,

i have a tomtom 510 and it is great, i got fedup of driving to places on my own trying to read a map. Watchout though it was a pipper to get connected to my mac, in the end it turned out that it did not like usb 2.0, so i used an old usb hub and it sprang into life. Funny now it works on usb 2.0 as well.

Tom


----------



## Taffy Turner (11 Sep 2007)

I have the Tom Tom 700, and it is a really useful bit of kit. I have upgraded to the Traffic option, so the the Tom Tom uses my mobile phone to check the planned route for delays and navigates me around them - it has saved me hours!!!! To be honest, it makes me wonder how I ever used to manage without it!

Regards

Gary


----------



## ByronBlack (11 Sep 2007)

Seems the Tom Tom is taking the lead over the garmin, thanks to everyone for their feedback, It looks like i'll be going for a refurb tom-tom. 

Thanks again to all the feedback.


----------



## cant-weld-wood (11 Sep 2007)

hello byron 
i drive up in london every weekend driving limos and one of them being 32ft in length. having used a garmen and a navman i have found the 
tom tom to be the best and the easyest to use and most direct route 
and driving round london in a 32ft long limo that dont go round corners to well its the best.
if you want a good sat nav buy the tomtom


----------



## keithhickson (17 Sep 2007)

RogerM":2uwi09l8 said:


> ByronBlack":2uwi09l8 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know a good site where you can get different voices as previously mentioned?
> ...


 :lol: 
I have John Cleese as the voice very funny but he uses the strange turn of phrase "beaver left" which we haven't quite worked out, nor can TomTom assist? Oh and instead of a U turn he asks you to "Direct your vehicle in the opposite direction to which you were directing it originally"  
All good for a laugh but even with Nav6 the latest upgrade there are still roundabouts that have been in place for a while which it doesn't find. All in all though a lot safer than driving with a map on the steering wheel.


----------



## Paulg (24 Sep 2007)

I have a TomTom One V2 and it is fab. Just done over 2000 miles on holiday in Canada with it and it was spot on.

To avoid having it pinched, I have used a mobile phone holder called TheClip. It has a small plastic holder that mounts onto an air vent and a sticky bit that fits on the back of the unit. A lot easier to use then the sucker on the windscreen and no marks. 

Also, dont buy the TomTom cases at £20+. I got a Lowepro compact camera case for a fiver that fits it perfectly.


----------



## Taffy Turner (25 Sep 2007)

keithhickson":17b3vs0e said:


> I have John Cleese as the voice very funny but he uses the strange turn of phrase "beaver left" which we haven't quite worked out, nor can TomTom assist?



The term beaver left is used in conjunction with the phrase bear right - as in "in 100 yards bear right - beaver left"

This is a fairly strained attempt at humour - as in "there is a bear on the right and a beaver on the left".

Hardly likely to cause you to lose control of the vehicle due to uncontrolled fits of laughter I know!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Cheers

Taffy


----------



## keithhickson (27 Sep 2007)

:shock:  

And from Mr John Clean Cleese as well :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (27 Sep 2007)

Janie behaved fantastically this year and took us all the way to the campsite (road) in the different places that we visited in Switzerland. I programmed it _not_ use the French toll motorways, excellent tho' they are, but a trifling pricy :shock: and changed the settings at Colmar (just outside Switzerland) so that we could use their equally excellent motorways (bought a vignette for £17 which is how they allow drivers to use the motorways). The downside of this arrangement is that you are forced to use the *appalling* four lane cart track that the French and Belgiums jokingly call a motorway running east from Dunkirque for about 50 miles or so before you turn south at Namur...not funny in a Landrover  
Being a female of the species tho' the only thing she got confused about was driving at the bottom of narrow valleys with 4000m mountains each side where I suppose the signal got bounced around and she gave us all sorts of differing and varied directions which I ignored....very useful occasionally as with all the opposite sex :lol: 
On the way back it was great to use the POI facility which meant that we could programme her to take us from Colmar to the Auchan in Dunkirque for essential _'topping up' _ supplies :wink: and then directly to the Ferry Terminal for the ship home. The TT made the whole driving experience much, much easier and took a huge amount of the worry away.....still took a European road atlas tho' just in case - Rob


----------



## Anonymous (27 Sep 2007)

Sounds like you had a great time Woodbloke


----------



## RobertMP (28 Sep 2007)

Paulg":3jtmday8 said:


> I have a TomTom One V2 and it is fab. Just done over 2000 miles on holiday in Canada with it and it was spot on.



I did just over 2000km in Canada and had TomTom with me. It gives you great confidence in strange towns knowing you can take a wrong turning and it will quickly reroute you back to where you need to go. Takes away any arguments with the map reader too.

Most of the voices you can get are poor impressions. John Cleese is the real thing so he guides us. btw... get a ferry to somewhere and he suggests a temporary separation as our relationship may not be working out 
Just wish he wouldn't tell you 3 times when you get somewhere!


----------

